# 2 big flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My crew deserted me so I had to fight this fish alone.










I fished an extra night alone and caught another flathead by myself.










The water temperature is almost perfect and we hope it doesn't drop too quickly.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice  
i'm gonna have to try for friday night,before you scare them all away


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

great fish robby!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet pics man!!! You could waterski behind those two.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish!!! I need to get out


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

nice cats robbie.....how much for charter trip??????


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Great fish!!! When are we going to hook up and get some of those!!


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

So I'm sitting there reading my IN-FISHERMAN magazine, and I stumble accross some guy named "Robby" that C&R's a 49" flathead from Salt Fork. Any chance that guy fishes from a pontoon boat and just posted another couple of huge cats?

You know catfishing!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Those are some very nice cats....


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Dan

We have just the boat for you  

Clarence

Ya got to clear your schedule and get your priorities right  

Pikeman
That fish was the 61 I caught in June


----------



## senecasilly (Sep 10, 2005)

hey robby ur boat looks funny all by itself at the marina. see u on the water next weekend. brian


----------

